# The ludicrously large 1d series



## [email protected] (May 3, 2016)

So I borrowed a 1dx from Canon a few weeks ago and enjoyed myself vastly. I also borrowed the 500 f/4 II at the same time, and it was a blast. 

In the past, I wondered how people could actually want a camera that large, and I figured that once you had one in the hand that perhaps the benefits of it would make themselves evident. 

Well, I loved the frame rate, and I loved the files, but I have to say, I'm still sitting here wondering what Canon put in people's water to make them want to hold what feels like a chemistry text book up to their faces. I was out in the wood and marshes with the beast, so I wasn't able to determine if the combination would - as I suspect - scare small children were I to expose them to it on the street. 

Perhaps it's not a question of choice, but rather of how much heft and volume is necessary to house that much electronic stuff, to harden it, to allow for heat dissipation, etc. 

I bring this up because I now find myself watching everyone and their brother put up their 1Dx for sale, as they take possession of the new 1dx2. It is sorely tempting to take advantage of the increased supply in the 1dx used market. The price of a decent 1dx appears to be moving below that of a new 5dsr.

I'd sold my 5d3 in order to get maximum $ to put that cash toward the 5d4, but now I'm thinking I could get a 1dx instead. So hear are my questions:

1) Will my perception of the size and heft issue lessen over time?
2) Care to speculate as to IQ comparisons between the non-existent 5d4 and the quite existent 1dx? 
3) Will mothers cross the street and put their hands over their children's eyes when I approach with 8 pounds of rig? (Think about that. The weight of a gallon of milk: 8 pounds; and the milk would have a better center of gravity.)
4) This one you need not answer, as I've discovered the answer... Will my wife allow me to carry this rig in her presence when other humans might see us?

Thanks for any discouragement. -tig


----------



## Hannes (May 3, 2016)

You get used to 1 series cameras pretty quickly. Some issues obviously crop up like not being able to use your old camera bag, people looking at you funny. What kind of 8 pound rig are you planning on walking around on a daily basis? If you plan on walking around with a 500mm f4 people will look at you funny but if you are at the zoo people will move out of the way. People will also recoil from the immensely loud shutter, particularly if you have it going at full chat.

As for image quality that is anyone's guess but probably not too dissimilar however I expect the 5D IV would come out on top.

If you are unsure, why not look around until you can pick up a used 1DX at a good price, have it for a few weeks and if it is too much just sell it on at minimal cost or even a profit if you found it at a good enough price.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2016)

I think that's good logic. I just bought high mileage 1dx for about 2800. It'll get here next week. I suspect I can unload it later for roughly same price. Perhaps that'll last me till the 5d4 arrives, if it turns out to be much better.

I'll have the 100-400 II on it most of the time. Throw anything else on, like a TC, flash with better beamer, etc., and you hit that gallon-of-milk inflection point.


----------



## GuyF (May 3, 2016)

I know what you're saying. A couple of colleagues got 5D3s plus the grip and I always thought it looked huge and too bulky but since they bought body and grip together right from day one, it's the norm for them.

When I got my 70-200 f4 I thought it was huge - biggest lens I'd owned. A few years later I then got the 300mm f2.8. Huge! Now the 70-200 seems small. A few more years pass and I get the 500mm f4. Really huge!! Now the 300 seems pocket-sized.

Your perception will change as you get used to handling the gear.

One thing to remember, big gear gets big attention. You can be in the middle of a forest and as soon as you pull out a big lens, someone will appear and ask if you're a professional.

To answer Q4, no. However just say you could still trade her in for a younger model.


----------



## GuyF (May 3, 2016)

Hannes said:


> If you plan on walking around with a 500mm f4 people will look at you funny but if you are at the zoo people will move out of the way.



Totally agree. It's like having a magic wand. Parents drag their kids out of your way to give you a better view. Clearly you're a pro and their kids are getting in the way of your job!


----------



## Mikehit (May 3, 2016)

I keep telling myself that since I own the 7DII I will not like the 1DX (either model) firstly because of the size and secondly because of the very loud shutter. Very important factors those....very important.....who cares about images at 25,6000...eh, really? Not me...nah...


----------



## YuengLinger (May 3, 2016)

Friend got it for a great deal, but he is about 6'2", maybe 240 lbs, huge hands.

I guess it's big because of two batteries?


----------



## j-nord (May 3, 2016)

It's funny the way you describe it because I had similar experience picking up a 5Diii after only handling my 6D for a long period. I forgot they were noticeably bigger and heavier. I can't image a 1D body for any sort of walk around photography. But, if you want the benefits of the 1Dx you have to accept the size, weight and cost. The same is true of big telephoto lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2016)

While you do get used to the large body quickly, you do not get used to the amount of space it and large lenses take up in your car.

My wrists developed Carpal Tunnel, (I don't blame that on the camera), so I sold mine and got a smaller 5D MK III.

I definitely did not like taking that large body everywhere, even the 5D MK III seems large to take some places, so I take my G1X II.


----------



## Refurb7 (May 3, 2016)

One of the best portrait photographers that I know of uses a giant Pentax 67II. Makes great photos and doesn't seem to scare anybody.

But for me, the 5D3 is already a little big, and the 1D series is way too big. I owned several of the 1D series when the 5D did not exist and when the 5D series had just begun. Now the 5D3 offers everything I need; the 5D3 is for me a "small" 1D series in every respect that matters to me. I would only ever buy 1D series for a specialized use, such as where its superior AF is essential. Fortunately I don't have any such need. 

Giant cameras really don't appeal to me. The 6D has a "perfect" size & weight for me, but lacks the really good AF of the 5D3.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2016)

I do think Canon is losing a market here. I don't know what percent additional units they could sell, but I wouldn't be surprised if it were several tens of percent. Perhaps it would make for a good poll here. 

What are all the Donald Trumps in the world to do if they wish to have a camera that requires large hands? I think the physical requirements of size and weight are only as bad as the "perception" issues of stopping traffic and losing any sense of unobtrusiveness.


----------



## George D. (May 3, 2016)

It's a double-decker bus of a camera meant to be sold to professionals (actually their agency buys it for them) or to people who want to look like professionals. On the other hand if you want to carry around a long tele bazooka lens the camera is dwarfed anyway. Having said that it also depends on what you're shooting. Bird watchers, wildlife shooters, can't do without the bulky stuff. 

The next innovation needs to be on batteries. Reducing battery size significantly reduces body size and costs lesser to manufacture (and sell). Multiple benefits.

Concerning the necessity of a larger grip for larger hands, remember the tiny grip of the F1N. That's all you need. The motor driven stuff asked for the grip due to extra size/weight (12 AA/NiCad batteries) and got carried over to the EOS-1/1D lines. Without it grip is no longer required regardless big or small hands.


----------



## Al Chemist (May 3, 2016)

"Chemistry Text Book" I "resemble" that remark! LOL


----------



## unfocused (May 3, 2016)

As someone who is considering moving from a 5DIII (gripped) to a 1D XII, I'm curious about this. For those who have used both styles, is the 1DX really that much bigger and heavier than a gripped 5D?


----------



## MTCWBY (May 3, 2016)

I find people react more to the lens I have on it than the body. And I've shot a battery gripped 5D mark III for the past 3+ years. As for the size, it's not bad and in fact when I shot a game with 7DII I missed having the extra grip size. It sort of felt like my hand was hanging off in space.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2016)

unfocused said:


> As someone who is considering moving from a 5DIII (gripped) to a 1D XII, I'm curious about this. For those who have used both styles, is the 1DX really that much bigger and heavier than a gripped 5D?



I used gripped 5DII and 7D bodies before getting the 1D X. The 1D X is slightly _lighter_ than a gripped 5DIII. The accessory grips bulge out both in front and in back, whereas the integrated grip bulges in front only, exactly like the 'landscape' grip. That makes the 1-series more comfortable to hold vertically than a gripped non 1-series body, to me.


----------



## Mikehit (May 3, 2016)

George D. said:


> The next innovation needs to be on batteries. Reducing battery size significantly reduces body size and costs lesser to manufacture (and sell). Multiple benefits.



Smaller battery means lower power reserves which mean AF not a quick on big lenses (a lot of glass to move) and not as many shots between charges. You can't fight the laws of physics. And given the main target market of the `1Dx the payoff would not be well received, I think.


----------



## unfocused (May 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > As someone who is considering moving from a 5DIII (gripped) to a 1D XII, I'm curious about this. For those who have used both styles, is the 1DX really that much bigger and heavier than a gripped 5D?
> ...



Thanks Neuro. When I factor in my wallet, I expect the package will be significantly lighter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2016)

unfocused said:


> When I factor in my wallet, I expect the package will be significantly lighter.



Lol – so true!


----------



## yorgasor (May 4, 2016)

I have both a 1Dx and a 5D3. I almost always prefer the 1Dx, now when I grab my 5D3, there's nowhere for my pinky to go and it feels weird. A lot of my work is in theatre work where lighting isn't always great. The 1Dx handles the odd lighting better, but when noise is an important factor, the 5D3 is all I can use. 

I haven't heard how quiet the 1Dx II is, if it has a good quiet mode that will be a killer feature for me!


----------



## JoeDavid (May 4, 2016)

I don't have any problems with the weight of the 1DX or the 1DX2. I did have a real problem with the size difference when I moved from a 1Dm4 to the 1DX. I have a couple of backpacks and a couple of shoulder bags that are the most functional camera equipment carriers I've found over the years. While the 1Dm4 worked fine in all of them with a lens attached, the 1DX was too tall. If I use one of them, the 1DX or, now the 1DXm2, has to go in without a lens attached with a body cap laying down. Not exactly a "run and gun" setup.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 4, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I think that's good logic. I just bought high mileage 1dx for about 2800. It'll get here next week. I suspect I can unload it later for roughly same price. Perhaps that'll last me till the 5d4 arrives, if it turns out to be much better.
> 
> I'll have the 100-400 II on it most of the time. Throw anything else on, like a TC, flash with better beamer, etc., and you hit that gallon-of-milk inflection point.



Obviously, you didn't get your discouragement in time. Enjoy!

sek


----------



## 9VIII (May 4, 2016)

When I still had a 5D2 I used it almost exclusively with a battery grip... When I had a 5D2... I guess that kind of gives away my conclusion.
I loathed going hiking with the 5D2 so much that I would take the 12MP 1100D out birding instead, and given that the 1100D still has a higher pixel density I figure I'm not missing much.
I can't wait to see what Canon comes up with for the EOS-M Pro and 6D2. Actually I almost bought the 6D and I think if I had it might have pushed me on to Full Frame forever vs. my current crop obsession. The 6D is lighter, has wi-fi, and to this day has some of the best low-light IQ you can get. It may very well have been perfect, if I hadn't decided to save a few hundred dollars and go for the 5D2 instead.

Which brings me to the conclusion of: Don't get the 1D and I have absolutely no clue what you should get instead. (but I see you got the 1D, so, have fun with the super speedy AF). But something the size of the 1D was a deal breaker for me in many applications.
I did love the look some people give when you pull a gripped Canon out of your bag though. It's like "Oooh, we should definitely get out of that guys way."
And then apparently some venues try to throw you out for having something like that. Not to mention some parts of Africa where people will murder you without a second thought for a camera that valuable.

My best experience with the 5D2, grip and all, was Disneyland. Using a 40mm Pancake even makes giant bricks not too difficult to pull out of a backpack.


----------



## brianftpc (May 4, 2016)

when I weighed 130 pounds I wagged the 1dx around at events that lasted all day with no problem at all. The 1dx weighs 3.4 pounds.....the 5d mk3 weighs 2 pounds. Why are so many people so physically weak that an extra 1.5 pounds feels so damn heavy. If the camera is so heavy to you simply try holding it in the other hand in between shooting with it.


----------



## pwp (May 4, 2016)

Hannes said:


> You get used to 1 series cameras pretty quickly....


Understatement of the week. : 

From the moment late last century when I unboxed my first 1-Series, an EOS-1n I was convinced. And they've never stopped being 100% awesome. In terms of feel and handling, the original 1Ds is so similar to the current bodies it isn't funny. ;D

-pw


----------



## Zeidora (May 4, 2016)

I always used gripped bodies, back in film days, and now on 5D2 and 5DsR. The high format shutter alone is worth it. Additional mass also means more inertia, you can hold the camera more steadily. A 1D series is not for me, prefer MP over FPS. Short of Antarctica, where I don't want to go anyway, I think I'm better off with two 5D bodies rather than one 1D. Ideally, the 5D series would have a high capacity battery built into the body, like the 1D series.

A gripped 5D can also get you the "pro" label. I've been stopped by park rangers to check on my commercial permit just with a 5D, Zeiss makro (not even a white lens), flash, and tripod.


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2016)

The 1D bodies have fantastic ergonomics and they are a joy to use, with everything from the smallest to the largest lenses. The main reason why the 1DX-II looks (almost) identical to the 1DX is because the 1DX is pretty close to perfect. If weight is an issue, find a gym


----------



## George D. (May 4, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> George D. said:
> 
> 
> > The next innovation needs to be on batteries. Reducing battery size significantly reduces body size and costs lesser to manufacture (and sell). Multiple benefits.
> ...




I was saying smaller battery with the same (or better) power efficiency. 

Actually Canon seems to be working on it. The 1DX II has a larger rear LCD screen (power eater) yet battery size remained same. 

Think of early mobile phones the kind of battery pack size they used to have and how small it is now. Mobile phone beat DSLR on battery size. It's high time we beat them at their own game. They started innovation from the opposite end (not sensor or lens quality but product size; we keep on seeing just sensor and lens).

Furthermore, if you haven't realized already larger size DSLR is becoming sort of hostile to authorities. They stop you asking why you're shooting public buildings ([email protected], please note). I'd say innovate on energy/battery efficiency, lose huge grips and all, and let us enjoy photography.


----------



## scyrene (May 4, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > If you plan on walking around with a 500mm f4 people will look at you funny but if you are at the zoo people will move out of the way.
> ...



This does happen a bit  What's funny is, a lot of the time the people ducking or stopping to avoid crossing my line of sight wouldn't affect the image at all - they don't realise how narrow the field of view is, and how distant the subject usually is.

Oh and as a general reply - I find people think a 5D is huge. People thought my 300D was a big intimidating camera! I don't think the 1 series is alone. But also most of the time nobody pays any attention either.


----------



## Memdroid (May 4, 2016)

unfocused said:


> As someone who is considering moving from a 5DIII (gripped) to a 1D XII, I'm curious about this. For those who have used both styles, is the 1DX really that much bigger and heavier than a gripped 5D?



A gripped 5D III with two batteries is slightly lighter than the 1DX. The weight difference is about 200 grams I think, it is noticable. But the overall ergonomics on the 1DX are much, much better, which makes it easier to use than a gripped 5d3.


----------



## Maui5150 (May 4, 2016)

I actually thought it would be bigger.

Two words... Portrait Orientation.

The majority of my shots are done this way, and a grip, whether built in or added, is so much more comfortable.

I find a gripped body is better balanced, fits my hands better and is more comfortable / versatile than a non-gripped body


----------



## pwp (May 4, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > As someone who is considering moving from a 5DIII (gripped) to a 1D XII, I'm curious about this. For those who have used both styles, is the 1DX really that much bigger and heavier than a gripped 5D?
> ...



There have been threads here that argue this point, but really, the completely superior ergonomics of any 1-Series body vs a gripped 5DIII is clear. It's one of the things that truly sets the 1-Series bodies apart. Anyone who argues otherwise has either rare, unique physiology or has never worked with a 1-Series. I work daily with both. It's no contest.

-pw


----------



## George D. (May 4, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> 2) Care to speculate as to IQ comparisons between the non-existent 5d4 and the quite existent 1dx?
> 4) This one you need not answer, as I've discovered the answer... Will my wife allow me to carry this rig in her presence when other humans might see us?



Q2: We hope CR soon shines a light on this one. 
IQ is not what separates these two though, purpose is (action/not really action). 
Then for Q4, do wife and action go together? Enjoy.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2016)

Just curious to know if any of the posters to date have been female. Or if there are lurkers on the thread that haven't piped up who are female. 

It strikes me that when you have a product that is rather large or rather small, the size of the individual is going to vastly affect their preferences. This isn't to say that women can't carry a big camera, but I do sense that there might be one more "pro" in the pros/cons columns for an alternative. Women have hands that are, on average, about 3/4 of an inch shorter. As these cameras are designed in Asia, where finger sizes are even smaller, it does seem odd. Unless cultural influences cause women to shy from the these types of cameras anyway. Or cultural influences cause photo pros to enjoy having a more "exclusive" camera design. I'd imagine many women who really cared about IQ would be grabbing Sony full frame systems in that case. 

I actually have large hands. [Yes, Donald Trump did just become the presumptive nominee for one of my country's main parties last night. Sincerest apologies, rest of the world.] But I find that I sometimes shoot from contorted positions to get wildlife shots. It might be crawling on the ground. A few weeks ago, my daughter and I were returning from a woodcock mating dance photo session, when one of them landed right in front of us. The little guy knew we were there and froze. I was frozen with my camera about ten inches from my face, shooting the bird in live view, attempting to focus manually in what was essentially night time. With my arms extended, the weight seemed pretty extreme. This was with a 70-200 f/2.8 on a 5d2 or 7d2, as I forget whether I'd sold the 5d by this time. I spent more than 5 minutes (seemed like an hour) shooting the bird, with arms out. 

If I were a studio guy, this wouldn't be a problem. A street shooter or event photographer, also not as much of a problem, as I'd be swapping hands and not having the camera up to my face for long bouts. But when I am generally sneaking around outdoors, once I'm in position to take a picture of a skittish creature, I'm trying to stay on target for as long as possible without moving for as long as possible. 

Anyway, I'll stop pre-complaining and go out when I get this monster and shoot a whole bunch and report back.


----------



## retroreflection (May 4, 2016)

My view on 1D size is that what's inside plus an ergonomic layout are in control.

I am also slightly annoyed at some of these posts, as well as what has been said in many other threads. "Just go to the gym" is not helpful.
There will come a day when each and every one of us cannot haul a 1Dxmlxvii around. I recently got my mom's favorite pair of Leica binoculars (say what you will about the cameras, if they can build binoculars that last through 20 years of my mom's abuse, they know their stuff) because she can't take the weight. While it might have been a little self serving, it was in her best interest for me to help her find a lighter pair rather than telling her to tough it out.
Also, each ounce counts. Especially when you are hiking long distances, or hand holding for long times. Ansel did haul those view cameras up mountains, but most are not him. Surapon seems to best him, with a modern flair.

I think the only sensible advice for the weight conscious is "try it before you buy it". It is a shame that you probably can't figure it out in the store, which rarely look like Yosemite, or accept customers spending 8 hours sitting in the corners shooting other customer's shoes. Rent, borrow, or simulate. Carry 8 pounds of rocks around for the next week, see it you like it.


----------



## whothafunk (May 4, 2016)

I bought a 1DX about a month ago after using the gripped 7D2 for over a year and I really don't like the buttons (especially the preview and delete) below the main LCD display on the 1Dx. I definitely work faster with the 7D2 button layout, as I have to move (or reposition) my left hand in order to play with the photos on the 1Dx.

And I really don't understand the philosophy behind the 2nd smaller LCD display showing the folder numbers.. why would anyone need that?

Other than that, extremely satisfied with the 1Dx.


----------



## Hannes (May 5, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> And I really don't understand the phylosophy behind the 2nd smaller LCD display showing the folder numbers.. why would anyone need that?



I suspect it is a hang over from the olden days when a 4gb memory card was big and the camera took 11mpx photos.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 5, 2016)

My 1 series body is a bit old - a 1Ds Mkii. Two thoughts immediately come to mind: -

1. It looks like a serious camera, and people take you more seriously. 
2. It makes me appreciate mirrorless cameras more.

To answer your queries more specifically: -
1) Probably. But if you're looking at big cameras, why aren't you considering medium format? If you can summarise why a 1DX is a better choice than a Pentax 645 or a 5D, then you'll probably be able to ignore the size and weight.
2) DxO have already written their 5D4 review. I think we all know what it says - best sensor ever! (not!) 
3) Yes, but no different to anyone else toting a DSLR. (Yet sneakily taking pictures of kids with an iPhone seems to be socially acceptable?)
4) If you wife likes feeling like a supermodel with her own paparazzo, then I'm sure she'll be into it. Otherwise....


----------



## Cheekysascha (May 5, 2016)

I started out using the Canon 600D and switching to the 5D3 was such a huge change, the grip felt so much better and the design layout was insanely better but the weight change bothered me for about a month before I got used to it and the 600D felt like a toy, now two years later I use two 1DX cameras and the switch from 2 5d3's to the 2 1dx setup wasn't nearly as big as the 600d to 5d3, I think it's because of how the camera is designed, the grip and general ergonomics of the camera are so much better that the added weight issue didn't bother me at all when I switched, besides if you're like me and shoot adventure/landscapes in -30 celcius in snow storms and rain storms in the autumns here in Norway then there's not really any other option for a camera that can survive the conditions.

Also if you're in Norway or have access to any good camera stores like scandanavia photo you might get lucky like me, I got both of my 1dx camera's brand new for less then a 5ds or 5dsr with the mark 2 being on the market now so unless you want the little bump in features now would be the best time to buy a 1dx

Also to answer the rest of your questions I think the 5d4 will be a disappointment however comparing the 5d and 1d series isn't really a good idea as they're made for completely different kind of photographers.

And yeah it will make people get out of your way more, I recently shot a marathon here in Oslo and no one dared get close to me with two 1dx's hanging off my shoulders haha.


And your last question... I can tell you my girlfriend isn't the biggest fan of me using the 1d camera's over the 5d3's I still have as she is worried about my back after I injured myself on a hike a while ago but as for being embarrassed about it nah... I don't think she will be


----------



## Stripedown (Jun 6, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I think that's good logic. I just bought high mileage 1dx for about 2800. It'll get here next week. I suspect I can unload it later for roughly same price. Perhaps that'll last me till the 5d4 arrives, if it turns out to be much better.



Hey there,
can I ask just how 'high mileage' your 1dx is/was?

I'm currently having the exact same dilemma, waiting for 5dIV or getting the 1DX now second hand.
The camera I can get a deal on at a local store is quite beat up(magnesium visible under the black paint at some places) and has a whopping shutter count of 550k!! the shutter has been replaced one time and the current one is at 200k. It's currently available for 2500, while all other 1dx's secondhand with lower shuttercount are going for 3300+ locally. The store also gives me a year of insurance but if I decide to keep it instead of buying the 5dIV I'd prefer to use the camera for ~4 years and not just one.
Just curious to your input on this.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jun 6, 2016)

retroreflection said:


> Also, each ounce counts. Especially when you are hiking long distances, or hand holding for long times. Ansel did haul those view cameras up mountains, but most are not him. Surapon seems to best him, with a modern flair.



As I recall reading, Ansel Adams used a mule to carry his view camera gear. That's what I would have to do if I moved up to the 1D bodies!

Or maybe I could hire Surapon to be my equipment bearer.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 6, 2016)

He also had teams of assistants to move trees and boulders to create better shots. 
I think photoshop is easier ;D


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jun 7, 2016)

I love the feeling of the gripped body. I love the ergonomics of the 1DX2. I also have a 7D2 with a grip and that always stays on except when I'm doing gimbal work. 

The one plus side of the built in grip, is the ability to put buttons in better locations. The portrait orientation joystick is much better placed on the 1DX2 than it is on the 7d2 grip. 

Weight isn't a huge deal to me and it balances the heavier lenses better. 

The only downside is they don't fit into bags as easily.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 7, 2016)

The 6D was a good choice and I've loved it but after shooting the 1D4 for a couple months and selling it, I can't hold the 6D with the 300 2.8 without consciously feeling like the camera is slipping out of my hand. I'm confident that my acceptance of the 1D4 size/weight will carry over to the 1DX II in the near future.

Jack


----------



## romanr74 (Jun 7, 2016)

Maui5150 said:


> I actually thought it would be bigger.
> 
> Two words... Portrait Orientation.
> 
> ...



I envy you!


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 7, 2016)

I haven't read right through this thread, so this may have been said before, but it's down to lenses isn't it ? Using very large, heavy lenses on a small body for serious work is a pain in the butt from my experience.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 7, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> I haven't read right through this thread, so this may have been said before, but it's down to lenses isn't it ? Using very large, heavy lenses on a small body for serious work is a pain in the butt from my experience.



That's the thought that floats through my head every time Sony is mentioned. Weight is one thing but balance is another - who likes to carry just one pail of water.

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read right through this thread, so this may have been said before, but it's down to lenses isn't it ? Using very large, heavy lenses on a small body for serious work is a pain in the butt from my experience.
> ...



You're quite right – just like the way a single bucket of water is often carried, balance is key...


----------



## Stripedown (Jun 7, 2016)

since I seem to have kick started this thread without anybody actually seeing my post I'm just gonna try again

I'm currently having the exact same dilemma, waiting for 5dIV or getting the 1DX now second hand.
The camera I can get a deal on at a local store is quite beat up(magnesium visible under the black paint at some places) and has a whopping shutter count of 550k(!) the shutter has been replaced one time and the current one is at 200k. It's currently available for 2500, while all other 1dx's secondhand with lower shuttercount are going for 3300+ locally. The store also gives me a year of insurance but if I decide to keep it instead of buying the 5dIV I'd prefer to use the camera for ~4 years and not just one.
Just curious to your input on this. (the more the better)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 7, 2016)

Stripedown said:


> since I seem to have kick started this thread without anybody actually seeing my post I'm just gonna try again
> 
> I'm currently having the exact same dilemma, waiting for 5dIV or getting the 1DX now second hand.
> The camera I can get a deal on at a local store is quite beat up(magnesium visible under the black paint at some places) and has a whopping shutter count of 550k(!) the shutter has been replaced one time and the current one is at 200k. It's currently available for 2500, while all other 1dx's secondhand with lower shuttercount are going for 3300+ locally. The store also gives me a year of insurance but if I decide to keep it instead of buying the 5dIV I'd prefer to use the camera for ~4 years and not just one.
> Just curious to your input on this. (the more the better)


It is difficult to advise on a camera that does not exist yet ...

Is supposed to 5D Mark IV will have more megapixel, more DR in low ISO, and less FPS that 1DX, and should reach stores for over $ 3000. If its use would benefit from 14 frames per second and a body to "bulletproof", it's worth buying now 1DX.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 7, 2016)

Stripedown said:


> since I seem to have kick started this thread without anybody actually seeing my post I'm just gonna try again
> 
> I'm currently having the exact same dilemma, waiting for 5dIV or getting the 1DX now second hand.
> The camera I can get a deal on at a local store is quite beat up(magnesium visible under the black paint at some places) and has a whopping shutter count of 550k(!) the shutter has been replaced one time and the current one is at 200k. It's currently available for 2500, while all other 1dx's secondhand with lower shuttercount are going for 3300+ locally. The store also gives me a year of insurance but if I decide to keep it instead of buying the 5dIV I'd prefer to use the camera for ~4 years and not just one.
> Just curious to your input on this. (the more the better)



Given the 5D4 does not exist....
The 5D4 will not be as good an action camera as the 1DX (original or MkII) of that I am pretty sure. So if you want a general camera the 5D4 will likely have more pixels, better noise performance and be smaller and lighter. 

If you have never used a 1Dx model before I think this is an ideal time to try one because otherwise you may never scratch that itch and will always be thinking 'what if...'.
Buy the second hand 1Dx. Use it and thrash it. My guess is that you will get a good 9 months of use out of it before the 5D4 comes out (if ever) and another 6mnonths before the steet price drops by the usual 10-15% and all bugs have been ironed out. Then if you prefer the 5D4 sell the 1Dx for a relatively little loss and look on it as a cheap hire of a fun camera.


----------



## Stripedown (Jun 7, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Stripedown said:
> 
> 
> > since I seem to have kick started this thread without anybody actually seeing my post I'm just gonna try again
> ...


Hey thanks for your answer (jfotofilmagem too).
I can totally relate to your viewingpoint, the only thing keeping me back is the amount the camera's been used. I'd love to use it the coming months until the 5d4 comes out but is it even worth 2500 after 550k shutters? wont the camera just die on me within half a year?

Edit: to add, what if the 5d4 isnt big enough of an improvement and I decide to keep the 1DX, how long will it last me?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 7, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Stripedown said:
> 
> 
> > since I seem to have kick started this thread without anybody actually seeing my post I'm just gonna try again
> ...



Similar for me, I acquired the 1D4 as cheaply as possible so that I could fill the time gap until the 1DX II since I chose not to go 1DX (no regrets since it answered questions for me). Prior to that a 1D2 wasn't able to serve that purpose, being too outdated. The money from the 1D4 now is sitting there towards the 1DX II. In the mean time I'm using the 6D and taking advantage of the extremely nice spring we're having in Alberta. I've thoroughly enjoyed that camera the past couple of years. 

Jack


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 7, 2016)

Stripedown said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Stripedown said:
> ...


Canon 1D series cameras are the most durable but could suffer defects as any apalhelho this world.

In an analogy, if you need to drive through the desert and forest, a car like Jeep would be more appropriate than a sedan. However, there is no guarantee that anyone go resist to the end of the trip.

In other words, 1DX has more ability to exceed the theoretical durability 5D Mark iv. The first units of the model 1DX passed a recal that replaced a mirror box of the piece, and you could confirm that the drive you want to buy has already been assisted on this problem.

Statistics show that cameras usually die or too late, or in the first days of use. So statistically it is safer to use something already tested extensively, but within the lifetime of the new shutter.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 8, 2016)

GuyF said:


> I know what you're saying. A couple of colleagues got 5D3s plus the grip and I always thought it looked huge and too bulky but since they bought body and grip together right from day one, it's the norm for them.
> 
> When I got my 70-200 f4 I thought it was huge - biggest lens I'd owned. A few years later I then got the 300mm f2.8. Huge! Now the 70-200 seems small. A few more years pass and I get the 500mm f4. Really huge!! Now the 300 seems pocket-sized.
> 
> ...



Guy it is much cheaper to not trade her in.

Just saying.

Sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 8, 2016)

My limited experience (1DX went back after 2 days for defective Card 1 reader) coming from a 5DIII was that at first this was like a double phone book, a bit scary. The weight difference didn't really matter, and despite my rather dainty yet manly hands (size 7 surgeon's glove), the camera was quite comfortable from a weight and ergonomic perspective. Of course, more buttons buttons and lCD screens, but overall when I get the replacement, I don't see a problem taking it on hikes at all. I think what everyone said is correct- you get used to the dimensions rather quickly.

Good luck.

Sek


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2016)

It's been a month since I started this thread. You all are USELESS for discouraging someone from buying gear. Seriously, you all need to be reformed. 

I now own two 1DX Mark I's. I come asking you guys to convince me not to raid my "5d4" money to pick up a used 1dx, and what happens? Well, eBay happens, along with supply, demand, and lots of people ditching their 1DX's at the very most inopportune time. 

I couldn't help it. I bought one for me, and one to flip when the supply dies down. In the meantime, of course, I'm finding it's very convenient to use 2 at once, especially since I fried my 7d2 in an ill-conceived remote power battery hacking operation. I do a lot of remote shooting of wildlife. I have them most days 75 feet up an Aspen tree these days, babysitting Cooper's hawks chicks. Will throw in pic link below. 

Climbing up that high with two of these boat anchors, with large glass on them and 4 pounds of clamps and such has convinced me that I remain correct: the 1DX has a terrible form factor. It could lose at least a pound, and needn't be 3/4s as large as it is. The shutter noise in silent mode is so loud, it startled an adult male Cooper's hawk from 100 yards away. But despite all that, I like them very much. I'm looking forward to the 5D4 and getting my 7D2 back, but these are a good compromise for the meantime. 


Not the greatest picture, but an exciting one for me, as it shows the first young out of the egg. Two days old today. Will post more as the setup is improved and we get some prettier images...
http://adobe.ly/25KsIJr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> It's been a month since I started this thread. You all are USELESS for discouraging someone from buying gear. Seriously, you all need to be reformed.
> 
> I now own two 1DX Mark I's. I come asking you guys to convince me not to raid my "5d4" money to pick up a used 1dx, and what happens? Well, eBay happens, along with supply, demand, and lots of people ditching their 1DX's at the very most inopportune time.
> 
> ...



Looks like some great shots may be just around the corner.

You are doing what I had hoped to do in 1975 when designing my own remote setup for the F1. Alas children and life in general produced so many responsibilities that the dreams never materialized. So getting back at it 3 years ago I'm afraid I'm no longer capable of going up 75 feet, however I couldn't get the concept out of my mind and ended up constructing a tree pod that I've posted quite some time back. You might be interested in the concept.

I'd love to hear more about your setup.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Not the greatest picture, but an exciting one for me, as it shows the first young out of the egg. Two days old today. Will post more as the setup is improved and we get some prettier images...
> http://adobe.ly/25KsIJr



Now that is one of those cases of 'who gives a stuff about quality (framing, focus ISO...whatever), the subject itself and just getting the picture at all makes it worth taking and showing'.
A really good picture and I hope you post more.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Tiggy. 
Nice shot, it does look like there should be lots more! ;D +1000 on what Mikehit said too. 

As for not convincing you not to buy, I think you were cheating! I mean the way you worded the title just provokes people to convince you you are wrong, it's no wonder you now have two! ;D 8)

Cheers, Graham. 



[email protected] said:


> It's been a month since I started this thread. You all are USELESS for discouraging someone from buying gear. Seriously, you all need to be reformed.
> 
> I now own two 1DX Mark I's. I come asking you guys to convince me not to raid my "5d4" money to pick up a used 1dx, and what happens? Well, eBay happens, along with supply, demand, and lots of people ditching their 1DX's at the very most inopportune time.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuyF (Jun 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> You all are USELESS for discouraging someone from buying gear. Seriously, you all need to be reformed.



Hey man, you picked the wrong site if you were looking for someone to tell you not to get more gear! 

Whoever dies with most toys, wins.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 9, 2016)

The 1D series exists for a very particular group of photographer. The idea that it's the best camera Canon makes is only true to the extent of build quality, speed, and perhaps low light and button customization. It doesn't mean it's the best camera for you or that you should even consider it just because it's the 1-series. If the features it greatly excels at are something you need, the 1-series is for you. If you don't, look elsewhere.

I personally find myself on the fence of getting a 1-series each year, and talk myself out of it. I shoot a lot of motorsports and think the 1DX2 would kill it for me, but my magazine clients probably wouldn't even recognize the improvements over the 7D2 files I'm turning in now. If I saw myself shooting more sports, guaranteed I would. If I find myself in increasingly harsh climates, I would.

But in all reality, I primarily shoot automotive magazine features, portraits, weddings, real estate, and motorsports. There are better options from Canon for me, such as the 5D3, 6D, and 7D2 that I'm using now. If I bought a 1DX2, it would replace/demote my 7D2 for motorsports only and not replace my 5D3 for its smaller size I enjoy for 90% of my work or the WiFi and lightness I love in the 6D for real estate and travel. You'd want a $6,000 camera to be the one to make you the most money and I don't see that being the case right now for me.

That said, I'm really considering a 5DSR if the 5D4 doesn't fit the bill for me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2016)

LSXPhotog said:


> The 1D series exists for a very particular group of photographer. The idea that it's the best camera Canon makes is only true to the extent of build quality, speed, and perhaps low light and button customization. It doesn't mean it's the best camera for you or that you should even consider it just because it's the 1-series. If the features it greatly excels at are something you need, the 1-series is for you. If you don't, look elsewhere.
> 
> I personally find myself on the fence of getting a 1-series each year, and talk myself out of it. I shoot a lot of motorsports and think the 1DX2 would kill it for me, but my magazine clients probably wouldn't even recognize the improvements over the 7D2 files I'm turning in now. If I saw myself shooting more sports, guaranteed I would. If I find myself in increasingly harsh climates, I would.
> 
> ...



Right on, good post! I'll still love my 6D and 11-24 combo.

Jack


----------

